# Introducing Lucca



## evanwwilliams (Jul 31, 2012)

His name is Lucca... i have 5 danios and a snail with him and he hasn't bothered either of them!


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Aw he's lovely! One thing, they often don't recommend danios with bettas because bettas are quite slow and danios are often a bit too excitable for them and it can stress them out.
Keep an eye on it, he's a beautiful betta!! I just love his fins.


----------



## evanwwilliams (Jul 31, 2012)

i have asked several people who have kept fish for years that i trust and they told me danios would be great as long as the betta has somewhere to hide.


----------



## ieathellokitty (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, thats a gorgeous fish. And I really like the name you chose.


----------

